# Local 134 Residential Construction test



## ChiGuy123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Does anyone know how many applicants took the recent Residential test and how many are expected to get called with the industry being so slow?


----------



## Chicagoguy (Jan 30, 2008)

From what I heard, they may not be calling anybody. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but there are a ton of guys on the books with no calls and a not to bright future in residential with things being the way they are.


----------



## seo (Oct 28, 2008)

What is the percentage of JIW on the books?


----------



## Chicagoguy (Jan 30, 2008)

A Cards are probably at about 15% and I would venture to say the resi guys are even higher.


----------

